# tomcat verbergen



## boskop (25. Okt 2007)

Hallo, 

ich betreibe einen kleinen webserver mit tomcat drauf. Jetzt habe ich den so konfiguriert, dass die webapplikationen mit mod_jk über den apache httpd erreichbar sind. jetzt möchte ich natürlich gleichzeitig, dass tomcat über port 8080 nicht mehr aufrufbar ist. wie kann ich das machen? Ich habe schon den connector auf port 8080 auskommentiert, aber das hat nicht geholfen.

Besten Dank, 

boskop


----------



## bronks (26. Okt 2007)

Firewall!


----------



## Guest (26. Okt 2007)

ach so... ok ich dachte, das geht auch durch die konfiguration von tomcat. 

Danke


----------



## ms (26. Okt 2007)

Den Http-Connector in der server.xml auskommentieren sollte schon das Problem lösen.
Eine Firewall ist aber trotzdem unerlässlich. Schließlich ist ja das Port 8009 ja noch immer ein Angriffspunkt.

ms


----------

